# Dieting tips



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

I thought we could share some dieting tips? I know a lot of ladies ttc want to lose weight as do ladies who have just had a baby. Then there's those like me who just need to shift some xmas pounds! So here's mine.......

Omega 3 - I take a tablet everyday as apart from many other benefits it's an appetite suppressant.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

Not sure if you know but there is a loosing weight section here. 

Im on the cambridge diet 

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

The Juice diet is really good and you don't even know you are on it.....
x


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

A few tips I have been told work:
Always eat breakfast
Eat your main meal at lunchtime
Evening meal should be light and not include too much carbohydrates
Snack on fruit between meals
Exercise, even if it's just a 15 minute walk it's better than nothing

This time of year is good for the soup diet which is nutritious and low in calories.


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

I experienced a ketogenic diet. It requires aging but very effective


----------

